# Window height question



## charlesb (Jul 2, 2004)

This is my first post and is probably a dumb question but I would appreciate any help. I am building a house and the concrete blocks were just laid for the first floor. As I was looking around after everyone left I noticed that the window openings looked very low to the floor and overall very big. I am sure that when they lay the blocks that they must leave room to frame in the windows so the opening is much larger but could anyone tell me how high above the block opening the window will start (how much extra space do the shell contractors normally leave around the window)?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This is just a guess based on observations when I replace windows in old construction. Usually there is a 2x4 frame fit square into the opening before the windows are installed. This will vary depending on the type of window to be installed.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

i would assume the same thing that grump said that they use a wood frame inside the block construction to adhere the window too, it would be a pain to try and screw a vinyl window to block. and it also depends on your window sizes to how low and large the openings are.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

The other day I met with a guy at an older home we will be working on.
The plans are in check and he mentioned that the windows being removed and replaced are going to be required at a height of 4ft. off the interior floor.
He stated building and planning advised this was for "fire escape" reasons.
Existing is about a foot higher.
That is the first We heard of this and will be looking into it more soon.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

There will be 'trimmers' added that will reduce the size of the opening, usually only a few inches per side if that. They may still have to place lintels and sills. They also have to meet the fire egress codes.
It's your house and you're paying for it, ask your contractor to explain before things get too far along. If there is a problem it's best to catch it early. My personal opinion is that everything is just fine if you researched your contractor and reviewed the plans. Asking will ease your mind though.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Take a standard Pella window - Rough opening is 3/4" wider and 3/4" taller than window size. Add a 2x to each side so the opening should be 3-3/4" wider and taller than the specified window. In concrete foundation walls I call it a "window buck".


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

*Window Height*

Now as I understand it :
The finished window height is 44" here in California since 1978. 
For what that information might be worth.


----------



## Jim Beschen (Jan 12, 2005)

The size of the hole in the building can be for many reasons, such as the contractor will pour concrete in the space to give the wall added strength, he might be putting a precast sill in the opening.How much higher is the opening compared to the window height?


----------



## dmetcal1 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a similiar question, is there a standard (normal) height of the bottom of the window from the floor?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know of any 'standard' , windows come in so many different shapes, types and sizes. Fire egress windows have certain parameters but beyond that it seems to be pretty much a free for all.
There may be certain acceptable heights for certain styles of architecture but that is about all that I can think of.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Some areas require tempered glass if you get so close to the floor. 

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Glass, are you still allowed to use plate glass anywhere? I never use it for liability purposes plus it's use is very limited here.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been buying manufactured windows for so long I couldn't tell ya Teetor, I always buy tempered also even when I custom glaze. However I do remember not to long ago I had an inspector in Peoria mention tempered because I got a little close to the floor. I assured him I had already planed for tempered out of preference.

Bob


----------



## Marker (Nov 20, 2004)

*UBC has the answer*

Look at the 2000 UBC, chapter 3, glazing. It has very specific reqs on min window height from floor based on the glazing size and type. 

Basically if the single pane of glazing is less than 9sq ft, you can go as low as you want. if its over 9sq ft, must be 18" off the floor.

Just went through this myself. I went with 18" off the floor for safety reasons (2nd floor) with the risk of a small child runing through a floor height window. Your situation is obviously different being a 1st story application


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That is one of the most ignorant statutes that I have ever heard of.


----------

